# First OPFS video



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Moi vaan taas :wave:

OPFS is more difficult to shoot with than other frames, if You ask from me.

Maybe after couple thousands shots I can cut card with this


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That last "pop" was like music!

I'm no expert, but if your regular anchor includes a pressing into your face, the PFS may want you to ease up on that.

I can't hit anything with a PFS using a face anchor at all, although many people do!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

After watching many videos I noticed that there is many different styles to shoot with pfs.

Changing pouch to one made of leather helped a lot and today after shooting one hour in the rain with this, I can only say

GZK 1745 tubes, I like very much.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to spring buddy! Good shootn, I'd have to move up on those.lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

With that OPFS you get to shoot a lot more shots without having to reset your targets.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Wicked little shooter and cool vid mate


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My like button quit again I liked all the previous post This is one of the best reasons I like your videos, it is what it is thanks for sharing


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

After a couple thousand shots you’ll be popping that butterfly, once out of the air and again before it hits the ground.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Welcome to spring buddy! Good shootn, I'd have to move up on those.lol


Thanks man :thumbsup:

After winter spring is really nice. Last week raining everyday but not cold, +10°C


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> With that OPFS you get to shoot a lot more shots without having to reset your targets.


Kind of more relaxing just because of that 

This is like shooting with hex nuts, many times soo close but not hitting target.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr Brooks said:


> Wicked little shooter and cool vid mate


Thank You very much


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> My like button quit again I liked all the previous post This is one of the best reasons I like your videos, it is what it is thanks for sharing


 

I made this video April 14, three days after package from GZK arrived.

First thoughts were, that this can't be any more difficult to shoot than Bill Hays aluminium BoyShot. I was wrong 

This is like starting everything from the beginning again.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

rosco said:


> After a couple thousand shots you'll be popping that butterfly, once out of the air and again before it hits the ground.


I have my doubts about that it is not going to happen :rofl:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shooting pal !! Stick with it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> After watching many videos I noticed that there is many different styles to shoot with pfs.
> Changing pouch to one made of leather helped a lot and today after shooting one hour in the rain with this, I can only say
> GZK 1745 tubes, I like very much.


Where did you buy the tubes.
I normally stick to dankung, but the tubes from my last order where dissapointing hard,
so I decided to try out something else!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Kalevala,

I do enjoy your exploring attitude. All types of slingshots, styles distances, bands! Honestly I'm impressed and very happy to see you set up such a good example. It is enjoyable for you and also for us to follow your travel with all the slingshot milestones.

Let me thank you and wish for a nice upcoming sunny season!

Näkemiin,

Mark


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Good shooting pal !! Stick with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks pfs Maestro 

I need more sunny days and time to practice.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

the core said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > After watching many videos I noticed that there is many different styles to shoot with pfs.
> ...


https://trade.onloon.net/?shopId=1497417766388

I have only 1745 tubes from GZK and nothing else than positive things about these.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Hello Kalevala,
> 
> I do enjoy your exploring attitude. All types of slingshots, styles distances, bands! Honestly I'm impressed and very happy to see you set up such a good example. It is enjoyable for you and also for us to follow your travel with all the slingshot milestones.
> 
> ...


Kiitos Mark 

Now I'm speechless. Somehow all this slingshot stuff is so fun and sametime rewarding and ..... I just love this hobby.

All the best for You Mark and Happy slingshot shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting pal !! Stick with it!
> ...


No problem my friend ! .. yes u guys have cold weather .. and not much time to shoot ... here it is already 85 degrees!! Haha .. I live in the desert... the bands are fast this time of year!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Last summer we had three really warm days +27°C (80.6°F).

I'm happy if it's not raining and temperature is +20°C (60°F).


----------

